# 1:29 scale switching layout



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am interested in building an indoor large scale (1:29) switching layout. This layout will reflect the practices of the Delaware and Hudson of the late 1970s from Kenwood Yard to Watervliet (just north of Colonie), all of which is just a few miles North of Albany, NY. I have seen lots of pictures of G scale layouts in the basement, but they use tricks for getting track in like: (1) small radius curves and LGB equipment, or (2) small radius curves and short equipment, or (3) other scales that feature large scale figures like 7/8", etc. I have no interest for "roundy-round layouts if it means I cannot run 1:29 scale freight cars, engines, and such. So, no LGB central for me.

I figure it will be a linear layout, along one or two walls, in sort of an L shape. The lack of a continuous main line gets rid of my need for sharp turns. Switches will be #5 or higher, scratchbuilt. Equipment, following D&H practice, will be U23Bs and RS-3 with an occasional PA1 filling in. Here are my questions:

Are there any magazine articles or pictures online of layouts similar to what I am thinking of building? I know I cannot have everything but has anyone built a 1:29 scale layout in a basement? What suggestions/hints do you have? Will #5 turnouts take the type of equipment I want (Alco engines and 40/50' cars?)

Thanks!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

1) Just how much space do you have available? We do have folks here that have managed to put large scale layouts with R3 (8 foot diameter) or wider curves into basements and other somewhat confined spaces. Dave Winter is the one that leaps to mind, though there are others. If you have something on the order of 12 x 20 feet, then continuous run is a possibility, even with R3 (and maybe even R4) curves. 

2) There are two classic plans for switching layouts: the 'Inglenook', which has only two switchs but requires something on the order of 16 feet of space in G scale; and the 'Timesaver', which has five switches and takes up about 10 feet of space. With wider radius turnouts, yoy probably need another couple of feet worth of space to house both layouts. The plans for both will turn up on a simple google search. 

3) I am more than a little hesitant about answering your question regarding #5 turnouts and equipment, though I believe the answer is 'yes'. 

(I have been toying as of late with a non conventional layout, intended for R1, but workable for R3 or better, that would incorporate a substantial amount of mainline trackage in a fairly confined space, geared for continuous run. For R3 curves, this would require a minimum space of about 16 x 20. Basically three circles of track twined together, with crossovers.)


----------



## tadw (Apr 12, 2010)

If you haven't seen them, these two links might be useful:

http://www.housatonicrr.com/yard_des.html


http://www.ModelRailcast.com/ShowNotes/Show104.asp 

I am also planning a switch yard for large scale, but mine will be outdoors. I'd love to hear about your progress.

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I would take a look at the new Train-Li R7 switches, they are quite short.


----------



## scoobster28 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links and advice. I don't have the "space" yet, but am attempting to do a "feasibility study:" meaning, what is feasible and what size basement might be required. I know Tony Koester built a G scale switching layout to fit in a bedroom a couple of years ago in Model Railroader but I don't want to use 44 tonners or have that type of appearance. 

Of course, the basement you get dictates what you do!


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple ideas to help with the "feasability study" 

http://www.wymann.info/ShuntingPuzz...-EFRR.html 

http://www.wymann.info/ShuntingPuzz...boken.html 


Jan


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

somewhere in this forum.... John Allen's timesaver but I can't find it..... I may build it in 1:20 outdoors.....

.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the new Trains Mag as it has an article on the big UP yard and others. Later RJD


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have and use the Inglenook switching puzzle included into my layout and I enjoy it .


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a modified "Inglenook" at one end of my layout. The yard limit on the Main line is one engine and two cars on either side of the main switch. The two yard tracks can handle two cars each, but the warehouse loading dock can only unload/ load one car at a time. The operation consists of shunting the loaded cars in, spotting them by the loading dock, shunting the empty cars out, then shunting the empty cars in to be reloaded. The car order is determined by drawing colored marbles out of a small peanut can. ( there are a dozen marbles in four colors)






















Lot's of fun.

Jan


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes lots of fun , hi Jan ,







the electrics are looking good !


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a site that deals with small layouts in all scales and there is a wide variety of ideas. Find an idea you like and adapt it to 1/29 scale. Combine a couple of layout ideas for a larger layout. New layouts appear monthly and sometimes twice a month. 
http://www.carendt.com/ 
Hope this helps 
Dave


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Scoobster28

I'll try to answer your questions, but it will be in no peticular order.

In the real world #4 and #5 turnouts were common in industrial trackage. Nothing was moving very fast so a longer turnout just took up more space with no benifit. There is a constant argument in these pages as to wether a curved frog is prototypical and what the number of a LGB of similar designed turnout is. There is another way to measure a switch, the "acutal lead" which is the distance from the point of the switch to the point of the frog. My LGB R5 switches work out to an acutal lead of about 40 feet, the acural lead of a number 6 switch from The Track Data Handbook is 47' 6" so an LGB or Train-Li R5 switch should be representitive of a #5 turnout in 1:29. Now my data handbook is from 1982 which is after the decline of the 40 foot car length that most of the classic industrial settings I think you are interested in were designed around. 

Regarding power the period would have seen a variety of diesels used for switching, EMD SW's & GP's, Alco S's and RS's, and still some baldwin's. To put a physical description on it anything short with 4 axles.

I have a U shaped loop to loop in my basement that takes up 12x38 feet it uses R5 turnouts and R3 curves for the loops. A Bachman K and spectrum freight cars with body mount couplers will run on it. The long wall has one loop with a spur, a passing siding, two yard tracks and a seperate spur so I think your 1:29 equipment would be at home on similar track. 

As far as track plan ideas, the quickest way to see what can be done is to look at the area your interested in on Google Earth. If it has suffered from urban renewal start surfing down the tracks, it's still out there in the weeks, pavement and the buildings. You may be suprised at some of the sharp curves you find. There were some industries close to where I grew up that could only be switched one car at a time with certian locomotives because of the curves.

Crossings are also very usefull in tigh spaces. There was pair of spurs that served two industries that crossed like a double crossover, it meant the switch crew had to make a lot of moves to switch both spurs without tieing up traffic on the surrounding cross streets. But that may be what your looking for...

When you get closer to building, or just have some ideas to try, buy some track a RH and LH turnout, maybe a 30 deg crossing and start playing. 

Good Luck

pfdx


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a topic near my heart... Due to a move a few years ago I have put all my equipment in the closet. I have identified an 11' x 3' section that would work for a switching layout. Anyone have thoughts on how you might design this?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a topic near my heart... Due to a move a few years ago I have put all my equipment in the closet. I have identified an 11' x 3' section that would work for a switching layout. Anyone have thoughts on how you might design this? 

Either an 'Inglenook' with a curved yard lead, or a 'Timesaver'. 

Sure you can't extend that with a shelf addition or a fold down bridge or some such?


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

11 by 3 foot... 
... that reduces you to trains of 0-2-0 locos with a max of four cars of one foot length each. 

in that case you could use R1 switches without any problem. if you use longer switches, you have to reduce the train length.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like he could fit a "Timesaver" in there.


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

I took a run at designing four different layouts in Visio (thanks Stan). Thoughts?

A) Timesaver 
B) Timesaver with _*INGLENOOK siding built in.. (the part in red is the inglenook siding built in)*_
C) Inglenook Siding
D) A different timesaver layout


I have not picked a region to model and each section is built using LGB 1000 sectional to maintain the 1 foot = 1 car rule. My goal is to run something and then spend time modeling the layout. 

Thanks

Layout picture:


----------



## fsts2k (Jan 13, 2009)

Posted By ThinkerT on 18 Jun 2010 05:52 PM 
This is a topic near my heart... Due to a move a few years ago I have put all my equipment in the closet. I have identified an 11' x 3' section that would work for a switching layout. Anyone have thoughts on how you might design this? 

Either an 'Inglenook' with a curved yard lead, or a 'Timesaver'. 

Sure you can't extend that with a shelf addition or a fold down bridge or some such? 
I could extend along the other wall... may look in to that


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

...perhaps you could do a 'Timesaver' here with your 'along the wall' spur going to a 'Inglenook'? (or maybe the other way around...)


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I went to the Model Railroader website. I paid $3.85 for pdf of all the articles about John Allen's "Time Saver", and downloaded all 15 pages worth.

.


----------

